# Maritime Radio Day MRD 2019



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

This year is the 10th anniversary of MRD details *here*
For those of you who cannot participate but would like to listen in on the action and hear some call signs of yester-year the spot frequencies are listed in my link above and all you need is a Web SDR. 

This *one* in the Netherlands can be programmed to the MRD spot frequencies and is one of my favourites.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Both myself (G4HLN) and Tony (G3ZRJ) will be participating this year, with callsigns GB0GKB and GB0GKA being activated respectively. Hopefully radio conditions will be better than last year (couldn't have been worse to be fair). If all goes to plan there will be a couple more ex-GKA R/Os active over the MRD period.

Larry +


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I have participated in previous years, quite good fun. This year in April I will be at sea, ironically, but won't be /mm. I will try to listen if possible.

John 9V1VV


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Latest list of registered stations *here* which should automatically update.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

In the light of poor propagtion MRD organisers have chosen 20m as the best chance for DX and QRP stations to have a chance of being heard.
QRG 14052-14058 (Doddle for any R50M).


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Larry Bennett said:


> Both myself (G4HLN) and Tony (G3ZRJ) will be participating this year, with callsigns GB0GKB and GB0GKA being activated respectively. Hopefully radio conditions will be better than last year (couldn't have been worse to be fair). If all goes to plan there will be a couple more ex-GKA R/Os active over the MRD period.
> 
> Larry +


I hope to be on as well, signing GB0GLV - if I can do some antenna farming in the next couple of days.... 

Looking forward to working GKL again and hopefully I won't get a LONG qry


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have an R50M but it should still be a doddle on my Atalanta. I can use an ex RN transmitter. For ship and callsign I'll use Tynemouth/MVYY which was fitted with the R50M. 
73, Andrew 


73, Andrew


----------

